# Pray For Santa Rosa United



## MakeAPlay (Oct 18, 2017)

My friend's bosses' daughter plays for Santa Rosa United and although they were extremely fortunate not to lose their home, many of her teammates lost not only their homes but some lost everything including their schools.  Thank goodness for club phone trees as most were sound asleep and some would have died.

Pray that this situation gets better.  Sometimes soccer doesn't seem that important.


----------

